# Western PA, NY, WV Races??



## ColnagoDream (Aug 6, 2004)

I am from Indiana and I always go to western PA to visit the in-laws. It has been difficult to say the least to find races in this area. I have done the 5 points classic in Indiana, PA and the Murrysville classic, but I need to know if there are any road races in July in these areas. I have checked Truesport, ERA, and Racelistings. Any other sources out there? DO they even have a series over there? I gues I get spoiled in Indiana with two different race series during the season.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

ColnagoDream said:


> I am from Indiana and I always go to western PA to visit the in-laws. It has been difficult to say the least to find races in this area. I have done the 5 points classic in Indiana, PA and the Murrysville classic, but I need to know if there are any road races in July in these areas. I have checked Truesport, ERA, and Racelistings. Any other sources out there? DO they even have a series over there? I gues I get spoiled in Indiana with two different race series during the season.


What are those web sites addresses?

check out http://www.bikereg.com


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 14, 2005)

*there's the zoo crits in pittsburgh.*

there is a weekly training series near the zoo in pittsburgh. i don't know the details, i don't race, but i know it is a weekday thing. contact someone like pittsburg pro bikes, or dirty harry's and they could fill you in, i bet.


----------



## ColnagoDream (Aug 6, 2004)

olds_cool said:


> there is a weekly training series near the zoo in pittsburgh. i don't know the details, i don't race, but i know it is a weekday thing. contact someone like pittsburg pro bikes, or dirty harry's and they could fill you in, i bet.



BAS,

Here are those sites:
www.pdqcleveland.org/calendar.html 
www.truesport.com
www.racelistings.com
www.2wheelsports.com

Olds Cool,

Yes, I know of the Zoo crit/crashfest in Pittsburgh. I am looking for some road races though. I am a purist!


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

thanks for the PDQ list - it has the mill creek park youngstown,oh race listed.. (I went to Youngstown State University).

Try this one (about 5 listed):
http://www.runhigh.com/events/events_view.php (SEARCH for BIKE)

This is probably out of date:
http://www.dot.state.pa.us/penndot/Bureaus/bikeped.nsf/infoErie?OpenForm&AutoFramed


I'm trying to track down a Sharon, PA or Hermitage, PA race .. my mom tells me
she sees them every year ( a lot of good that does me if I don't know before hand ).

Let me know if you see anything.

Thanks



ColnagoDream said:


> BAS,
> 
> Here are those sites:
> www.pdqcleveland.org/calendar.html
> ...


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.lakecountrybike.com/events05.htm




ColnagoDream said:


> BAS,
> 
> Here are those sites:
> www.pdqcleveland.org/calendar.html
> ...


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

http://eddys.com/site/page.cfm?PageID=31




ColnagoDream said:


> BAS,
> 
> Here are those sites:
> www.pdqcleveland.org/calendar.html
> ...


----------



## ColnagoDream (Aug 6, 2004)

BAS,

Thanks for all of these! Geez, you really have to dig for races in this area! Indiana is awesome because you only need to go to two sites for races. Thanks again!


----------

